# Too late to start hibernating?



## Mogwai (Oct 25, 2016)

I have two tortoises called Ronnie and Reggie. I believe they are Hermann tortoises, but not definite. Inherited them from my brother in law a couple of years ago after his daughter lost interest in them, and I still have not got hold of the certificate that came with them when he bought them.

Ronnie weighs 331 g and is 11.5 cm long.

Reggie weighs 333g and is 11 cm long.

They both seem to want to be hibernating, but I wasn't sure if they are a healthy weight and size to be hibernated yet?

Would really appreciate some feedback.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 25, 2016)

HI @Mogwai and a very warm welcome to the forum. 

Adorable torts! 

Please read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread as well as the care sheets available.

There is also a section on "Hibernation" which should help answer your question.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2016)

We usually tell people to keep a new-to-tortoise up their first winter with you. This gives you a chance to get to know the animal and understand if it is healthy enough to hibernate.


----------

